
How Sesame Street Changed the World - iamelgringo
http://www.newsweek.com/id/199141
======
silentbicycle
There's a really interesting documentary, "The World According to Sesame
Street"
([http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/worldaccordingtosesamestr...](http://www.pbs.org/independentlens/worldaccordingtosesamestreet/)),
about local Sesame Street productions attempts' to address HIV, ethnic
tensions, and other major social issues in South Africa, Bangladesh, and
Kosovo, while at the same time avoiding backlash and cultural imperialism.
Those are mentioned in passing in the article, I'm surprised the documentary
isn't.

------
aswanson
This song will be with me until I expire:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x72GXEgAnGA>

~~~
ggchappell
Wow. Same here.

------
chancho
I just recently started watching Sesame Street with my son and I forgot how
great it was. Especially the old stuff, which is all up at sesamestreet.org (I
can't vouch for the new stuff as I'm at work at 10am.) The jokes were good,
the music was good, the voice acting was good (who was the guy that used to do
Kermit and Ernie?) We'll both sit there and watch for an hour and neither of
us will get bored. All other children's programming on tv today is so vapid by
comparison. Don't let your kid watch it if you can't stand it yourself.

~~~
DLWormwood
> (who was the guy that used to do Kermit and Ernie?)

That would be Jim Henson, inventor of the Muppets themselves. It's a shame his
company doesn't own the rights to them anymore. Sesame Workshop owns most of
the SS roster, and Disney owns the rest. The Jim Henson Company now only owns
a few smaller franchises like The Dark Crystal.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_Henson>

------
pohl
I can't believe this article didn't mention the raging battle this show had
with the censors...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM>

;-)

